# 50 Gallon Journal



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Finally got around to setting up my 50 gallon last weekend. Took me about 10 hours as I had to break down two 10 gallons, move a 15 gallon and finish wiring the new hood with the old ballasts and bulbs. Lots of work but I am pretty pleased with the results.

First, the specs:
-50 gallon AGA, 36x18x18
-Custom stand and hood with 2x36 and 2x55 PCs (72watts-9 hrs, 182watts-4hrs) Will increase lighting durations as tank breaks in
-Eheim 2217 with DIY inline reactor, 5lbs cylinder and SM122 controler
-50lbs Black Beauty, 40lbs used Eco/Onyx from exhisting tank, 40lbs Eco cap
-Shale rock and manzanita wood hardscape
-13 Black neon tetras, 6 harlequin rasboras, 5 corydoras pygmea, 3 platies, otocinclus affinis and 4 cardinia japonica

Critique away

Stand setup and water testing:









Peat base with thin cap of Black Black Beauty blasting grit:









Ring of Black Beauty with old substrate added:









Basic hardscape added with new Eco-Complete cap:









Initial planting, 11/06/2005:









Side shot:









Full tank shot:









Updated shot Day 7 11/12/2005:


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

Nice, Dennis! I like most of your choices. You've made a good choice by using manzanita driftwood. I am glad to see that you have purchased a 'big' tank!

However, the rock hardscaping is too heavy set and seems unnaturally stacked side by side. They seem like flat walls that block the view toward the currently short stem plants. I don't forsee such a midground helping to connect the background to the foreground.

The driftwood branches, at this moment, seem to be more of a background feature.

In short, work on that midground as it will form the backbone of your layout. 

Sorry about being a little harsh.  

Keep us updated!

Carlos


----------



## |squee| (Feb 3, 2005)

Great work, but the two branches on the left stick out imho. Otherwise the rest of the tank has a nice flowing feel to it


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Carlos, thanks for the criticism. Its the aquascaping section and your honest impressions is what it is all about Honestly, I see what you are saying, however that is exactly what I was going for. I was hoping to try something a little different and I am of course seeing it as I hope it will look in the future. I am hoping that as the anubias and HC fill in it will soften the rigidity of the rock

regarding boththe wood and rock, I am trying to exacagerate initially so it does not disappear as the tank fills in. In the back left corner are P stellata, Ludwigia cuba and I am looking for a 3rd, strong leafed plant to complete the "triphector"

Thank you both for you honesty and feel free to keep the advice comming.

Update regarding ferts and tank balance:
I dosed from day one (day 2 actually since I completed the tank late at night) NPK 10:0.5:10, dosing that amount 4 times a week. Micros: 15ml Flourish+15 ml Flourish Fe 3x week. Tank kH on initial setup 4degrees, controler set to pH 6.5.
there was a slight white. cloudyness that lasted about 3 days and is gone already. I cleaned the glass at today's 50% water change and there was bit of green fuzz on the glass and a slight bit visible on the rocks the plants seemed to take a few days to acclimate and start growign after the change, I assume this is the reason for the coudyness and algae. Plants are really showing signs of growth now and the slight paleness on the new growth has disappeared. As teh plant mass increases I may have to increase the micro dosing but the high fish load should not case a need for higher macro dosing. If anything I may cut back the macros a bit once as the tank seettles in.

Stay tuned for updates!


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 9, 2004)

Looks good...I like the massive rocks and I agree with you, Dennis, that the tank will look different when things grow in. It seems like a lot of unbelievable hardscapes get swallowed up by great plant growth. I can't wait to see how it looks when things fill out.


----------



## fishfry (Apr 15, 2004)

Any more pics of the hood? I really really like it.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

I think some moss on the rocks would soften it up a lot, so it won't look like walls, and the wood I think should be a main feature and not a much as a background. Hope this helps, looking forward to the updates!


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Dennis,

I think that's going to be a wonderful aquarium. You're right on track with your hardscape in my opinion. People let their hardscapes get overgrown far too often these days. What's the use of beautiful wood and rocks if all you see are tiny peeks of them around the plants? The slate makes a bold statement that will be softened just enough by the Anubias and Blyxa as they fill in. Finally, I'd like to commend you on going with what you like vs. what might garner the most points in contests and public opinion. It's not always easy to do. 

My only criticism would be to replace the low growers near the thick end of the largest piece of slate with more Blyxa or something similar. It's going to stick out like a sore thumb otherwise when things are grown in. 

Regards,
Phil


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

First, thanks for the nice words and encouragment



Phil Edwards said:


> My only criticism would be to replace the low growers near the thick end of the largest piece of slate with more Blyxa or something similar. It's going to stick out like a sore thumb otherwise when things are grown in.


Are you refering to the very fron right corner of the aquarium? There is a small stand of Ammania sp Bonsai (know known as Rotala something-or-other I think) in front of some Bylxa. Behind that and behind the rock is a stand of H. micranthemoides and behind that is P. stellata and L. var. Cuba. Or, are you refering to the HC planted on the slope between the standing stones?

The stem plants in the right side of the tank will get culled for only a couple species as the tank breaks in and as I get some more plants from a friend. The Ammania Bonsai or whatever it is will probably move to the right side as the Tonina does not really seem to be doing all that well. The fluviatalis is al but gone, and either the Belem or Manus is dieing off also. the other is keeping its color and starting to grow nicely, but slowly so maybe it will get to stay. If it does make it, I will probably use it as some sort of transitional, accent plant. Not a large stand. In the back right corner I wouldlilke to have a stand of Ludwigia arcuate, Rotala macranda Green and maybe some Rotala sp green or R. najansen (spelling).

We'll see how it looks as it grows in though. Nothng is set in stone

Keep em comming!


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

I say, let's see what becomes of this aquascape. 

IMO, the whole point of aquascaping is to do what pleases you and not what would get you more points. If you are doing the latter, you are heading down the wrong road! Personal style is very important. I like it when I see an aquascape and can tell who made it. 

Looking at the V-shape visual lines created by the lines of the driftwood, I am already starting to imagine in which direction Dennis may take this aquarium. I just can't forsee the intention of the slate.

Keep up the good work, Dennis,

Carlos


----------



## ranmasatome (Aug 5, 2005)

i thought of addidas the moment i saw the rocks..


----------



## standoyo (Aug 25, 2005)

|squee| said:


> Great work, but the two branches on the left stick out imho. Otherwise the rest of the tank has a nice flowing feel to it


very nice work dennis,

have to agree with terence. darker plants behind these two branches may help reduce this sticking out effect. but will reserve comment till the full effect of your tank is realised..


----------



## FazTeAoMar (Jan 2, 2005)

Hi dennis. Congratulations on the new tank. I´m too from the opinion we should creat our owne style. I must admit that, seeing the pic with the hardscape only, it came to my mind that the rock positioning was a bit too heavy, extreme. But, with the plants being positioned strategically like you did, I think that you can really pull that of with that hardscape, as plant growth softens it with time. 

The only thing that I dislike, at first glance, is the excess of stem plant species. I´m more in favour of few stem plant species, dense, simple and balanced. Do you have stem plants in the front?

keep us updated. That is one bold project. Good luck.

Regards,
André


----------



## jower (Nov 1, 2005)

I have to say that I like where your going with this. But I think a broad leafed plant would make a nice addition, perhaps a a.madagascariensis. But that´s just me talking. 

Keep up the good work!

/Johan


----------



## jsenske (Mar 15, 2004)

This one is all about the future. It's not a scape that I think can be judged too much right now. That hardscape will be most effective after things have really matured around it and dennis is trying something different that I think will play to his advantage (moreso) later. Looking forward to future updates.


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

*Week 4 updates*

Thh last couple weeks saw a lot of growth of both plants and algae. Good news is, a good cleaning, spot dosing of H2O2 and a some heavy doses of Excel seems to have knocked it all out. There is just a tiny bit left on the old Cypres leaves, which I will trim off soon as the new ones come in.

Some plants have been switched around, removed and replaced since the setup. I think I have all but one of the plants I want for this layout and I will probably remove the Tonina sp. and Rotala sp. Bonsai. I would like a stand of Cryptocoryne, possibly C. beckettii var "petchii" in the hole behind the Downoi, Pogostemon helferi. the P helferi has suprised me in its tendency to creep along the substrate. It just keeps spreading along, staying low to the ground. I have not trimmed it at all. I may try the Rotala sp Bonsai behind the P. helferi before I try a crypt there.

Anyone know how small Crypt wendtii "Mi Oya" will stay in my tank conditions?

The Pogostemon stellata Narrow-Leaf is very nice, easy to maintain and fits will in that back left corner. Exactly what I wanted. Ludwigia inclinata var. verticillata "Cuba" on the other hand is proving harder to control than I anticipated I never seems to grow all the same, produces sideshoots in annoying places and always looks to messy. I will continue to grow it until I get about 10 strong stems at which point I will try to always top and replant, throwing out the bottoms and removing and annoying sideshoots. I was hoping to avoid frequent uprooting as a pruning technique. Maybe I will try Pogostemon stellata Broad-leaf or Limnophila aromatica in its stead....

The right corner of the tank now is planted with Ludwigia arcuata, Rotala najashen, Rotala sp Green and Rotala macranda "Green". The Rotala green is growing a bit faster than I expected and is quickly over taking the others. Perhaps I can control it with pruning or remove the R najashen from behind it so it can fill the whole back corner. I really only want the najashen as an accent anyway, a small seperation between and behind the L arcuate and R green.

The Hemianthus callithrictoides has gone through it's customary 2 weeks of nothing and now is really beginning to take off. I am going to have to stay on top of it to keep it out of the forground and low to the substrate. The Bylxa japonica groupings are turning into nice bushes also, IMO.

The driftwood is not perfect, especially on the left side but I will live with it a bit longer to see exactly how it relates and interacts with the plants grown up. The pieces on the right would be very hard to move as they are an integeral structure with the mounded substrate and large rocks. They are very buried and any futzing would ruin the whole hardscape.

Enough blabbing...below are 2 photos, one taken Saturday before the maintainance and waterchange, the second taken today after everything had settled. Sorry the photo quality is not that great and there is a slight cloudiness from the recent Excel doses.

11.03.2005, before maintainance and water change: 









11.04.2005, post maintainance and water change:


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Nice, I like the plants and wood, the rocks are still a distraction but not as big. Maybe a little moss here and there to hide it a little, but overall nice.


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

Overall the background and foreground are perfect, only the midground needs some work. The rocks, as turtlehead metioned, are distracting. Use some smaller rocks to form and slight triangle on the foreground (Luis's new tank is a great example of this design). The driftwood should, IMO, be positioned more inward to create a smooth flow with the overall aquascape. Other than that the tank looks great! Great job! Planning on any cichlids or gouramis? 

I see that you have problem with the L. 'Cuba'; I wonder if using Tonina sp. '*****' would be a better choice? I want to try that out in my next aquascape. I really like the needle-like leaves of the Ludwigia, but I want something more consistent and green, as opposed to colored.


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Greenwater. Below is a photo taken on 12.09.2005. I battled the greenwater, or rathe rlived with it for almost 2 weeks until I was able to borrow a UV from friend. the gw was already on its way out when I hooked up the UV so 3 days later I had crystal clear water again










Next follows a photo taken the afternoon of 12.23.2005, right before my weekly trim, maintainence and waterchange. I did a very heavy pruning, topping all the stems on the right side very low. I replanted only the best tops amongst the bottoms and gave the rest away. Hapefully the tank will be taking shape by the time I get back from a weeks vacation. The Pogostemon stellata had grown too tall and the tip scame out of the water...saddly the growth tip itself was damaged by this now about half of my strongest stems are branching profusely below dead growth tips. I decided to leave the Ludwigia Cuba untrimmed so that it can get very strong and branchy by the time I get back. I also thinned and replanted the Bylxa japonica, Tonina Belem and Bacopa sp on the right side

Photo taken 12.23.05 before trim and wc:









Photo taken 12.26.05 after trim and water change. It looks very unbalanced but I figured now was the time for good hack job since I will be gone for a week. I have changed my lighting schedule slightly, trying to account for the loss in plant mass: 72 watts for 11 hours with and additional 110watts for 4.5 hours "midday"

Photo 12.26.2005, post-trim:


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

Very nice. The most recent photos really show a difference. I think that you'll be happy in the end with the larger rocks. As opposed to some of the earlier comments I think you've developed the midground rather nicely by placing some of the blyxa and anubias up higher on the hardscape. BTW, is NEAPS meeting in January?


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Thanks for the kind words. It is definaetly not even close to where I want it, or envision it, but I will have some more time after the holidays to play with it some more.

Yes, NEAPS is meeting in Janurary. We have decided to always have the meetings the 3rd Sat of the month, at Fish Frenzy, around 1pm. Hope to see you there!


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Well I have been very busy lately so sorry that updates have been a while. The tank is starting to come together, IMO but a definate trim is in order. I need to re-arrange soem of the midground plants to tidy up the overall look. I'll do that tomorrow with a wc and try to post new pics.

So for now, taken 1/29/2006:


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 9, 2004)

Dennis...I'm really impressed.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

Very nice. I'm starting to think that even the most overdone hardscapes eventually get hidden by the plants. Those large rocks in front look like they've been there forever.

This is causing me to toy with the idea of a 24" deep X 24" high tank that I could work some major terracing into. I'd like small to medium-sized areas of plantable substrate at different elevations in different places. Mix in some plants growing on driftwood at strategic points and it could really look nice.

Thanks for sharing. It's good to see how other people's ideas develop over time.


----------



## pineapple (May 4, 2004)

Serenely green.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Very nice Dennis! I have a feeling that your photo does not do the tank justice. The rocks are lost to the darkness of your image. I would love to see some close ups of various places in the tank.


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

"Those rocks are way to big"



Thank you all for you comments. They are much appreciated and the simple, directness of them really makes me feel good. I am happier with this than I have been of any tank. I just finished a big maintainance and wc, hacking the right side severely. I did a major gravel vac adn stuff while I was at it so sorry Bert, it'll be a few days

Guiac, maybe you should stop by and see it in person. You can drop of the auction stuff too.

Dennis


----------



## fishdude1984 (Feb 17, 2005)

it gets better each time i see it, great tank!


----------



## jerseyjay (Jan 25, 2004)

Dennis, 

Huge improvement from last update. Well done !


----------



## JaySilverman (Jun 19, 2005)

I've noticed you're now using a glass diffuser instead of your inline you started with. Why did you change? Also can you tell me how you made your stand? Maybe pm me the plan?

Edit: Also I really like the big rocks.


----------



## zig (Jul 3, 2005)

This tank looks great......well done.....bigger picture would be great as well


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Update! Sorry its been a while. I have been battling some CO2 issues and the algae that comes along with. Bad probe and I believe my controller needs recalibraed with the 4.0 ph as the readings I get don't make sense. I bought a new PinPoint probe about 1 week age and calibrated it with 7.0. checked tank kH and aerated a glass of tank water over night to force out the CO2. Settled pH 7.6. I set teh controller for 6.6 and watched the fish. Everyone seemed fine so I set it for 6.5 and noticed some stress, but only early in the day before the plants really start producing the O2. well after about a week I find I can set eh controller for 6.2 and still not get any fish stress. The plants also tell me they want more CO2 Oh, well. Tomorrow's project will be dealing with that.

Seems as though every time the tank gets rolling smootly I hit another snag. Came home after a very long and frustraighting day to find my CO2 tank had dumped and was down to ~300psi. Apparently when the gas dumped the high pressure blew off the tubing from the check valve and from the diffuser. Idon't know how long the Co2 just blew into the air but it could have been any time between 12 and 7. I assume the diffuser blew first followed by the check valve. Fortunately nothing was damaged and only CO2 was lost.

Oh yeah, I got the tank 2 weeks ago. I don't think it was very full. I soap sprayed everything, and I mean everything, when I got the new tank and I just soap sprayed it again. No leaks and I am very positive of that. The tank was very cold when I picked it up(trade) and it took along time to warm up. Afer about 24 hours the pressure guage only read ~825 for a 71degree ambiant temp. Usually a new tank reads around 950 on my setup and I have seen 1000+ mid summer. I don't think my new tank was very full Suckiest part is that I can't get to the store to refill the tank until Tuesday afternoon! Boy are they going to hear it from me!

Anywho, photo update. The shot was taken hurriedly and there is alot of stuff going on it the tank. Background stems are filling in after a major redo and the are several species in the photo that just needed a temporary home. I'll try to update a little more frequently than lately.

2.18.2006:


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

Wow! I want one. I look forward to seeing this in the contest. Just me, but I love the way the A. renekii is placed. I know people get all bothered by the 'mandatory single red plant thing' but it is often done for a reason. It provides a nice contrast here and doesn't look at all out of place.


----------



## fish7days (Jul 30, 2005)

Very Well Done !!

New pH probe since you started? Which diffuser are you using?

Thx


----------



## Pseud (Oct 19, 2005)

Your tank looks great dennis. I had to go back and double check, it's a 50 gallon? Wow. You really did a good job on using it's entire depth. Looks much larger than it is.


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Thanks for the comments all. To be honest, my comment about extra specias in the tank does not apply much to the photo you see but rather to the tank I am looking at right now. The A renekii does not bother me to much. I actually moved it so that it is behind a stand of Bylxa, that softens the look and makes the accent more effective I think. The Didiplis is filling in nicely and very fast. Thanks again GB!

Andre', the probe was a replacement for the original one that came with my SMS122 controller and was about 1.5years old. As I said the new one is giving me some funny readings and I need to mess with that today. The diffuser is the Mighty Mamato from Aquabotanic.

Thanks Pseud! Will you be attendign the PVAS/NEAPS auction in Enfield Sunday? What about the NEC?


----------



## Pseud (Oct 19, 2005)

I think I'm available for both those dates. March 5th and 14th right? You know, let me PM you, I have a bunch of questions.


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Almost there, but not quite yet. Next week I should be able to take the final photos for the 2006 ADA contest. Now all I need to do is actually take a decent photo. Sometimes I get really good shots but it is very rare so as you can see, the phoo below is not very good nor does it really show the tank in its true light.


----------



## Lauren (Mar 18, 2006)

I really like your tank, there is a lot going on but it seems to work. I've all but given up taking pictures of my tank with my point and shoot. I'm starting to just have my boy bring his DSLR over for aquarium shots, it makes such a difference in how the pictures turn out.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

WOW! The progression of your tank is amazing. You clearly had some great ideas at the outset of this project. Hardscape is key and yours really complements the plants well. The lines of the tank are very nice.

Are you having a professional take some photos? I'd highly recommend it. Use the best film & lenses. Polish the glass. Surround the tank with black sheets and turn off all the other lights, etc. etc. The little things will help it to score so much higher. I'd even use the blowdryer ripple thing. Pull out all the stops - this tank is worthy of it.

I think a matte black background would emphasize the plants a bit more.


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Thanks Lauren and GB!

I can set the photo shoot up well enough but I only have a dinky little Canon A70. In the past I have taken some descent tank photos(of other tanks) but they were all smaller aquariums. I am guessing I just really need to take the time to set up the shots, like you suggested GB. I get teh feeling this camera wil take descent photos, but not on the fly if you get my drift. I will probably try and play around with different setups, backgrounds, lighting, etc. until I am ready for the real shots


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

Turning out quite nicely, Dennis. I wasn't sure at the beginning, but your hardscape really came into its own here.

Bravo,


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Thanks a lot John, appreciated


----------



## Chris S (Feb 27, 2006)

Awesome dennis, This journal is like an adventure!


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Well, I took a little more time setting this up. I set the white balance using a white post card cover with packing tape and stapled to a stick. Next time I will set it a little better usingthe back bank of lights as they have more of a reddish color than the front bulbs. Hopefully that will bring out the true color of the Cuba and arcuata more.

I also draped a black background over the back. It is a piece of el cheapo plastic, throw away table cloth cover that you can get for picnics and the like, $2 for a 4x10 piece. It is folded and for my application that is not noticable but I don't know if you could iron or sun out the folds if it really mattered. Also, one side is matte but the other is semi shiny so it has possibility for use as an infinity type background with lights shining on it. I may play around more wiht that later.

I would welcome any photo tips or suggestions to get the best possible outcome for the ADA. As a note, the photo is not edited at all except for cropping.


----------



## aquasox (Sep 11, 2005)

:hail: Awesome tank. I'll like the previous two photos slightly better because of the taller Cuba.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

Very nice. Much nicer with a black background IMO. I agree with your idea to get the platties out. The harlequins and black neons (?) are perfect for this tank, but I'd go with at least 6 or 8 of each. You may need more to get enough to smile & say 'cheese' for the photo.

Just to the left of the Alternanthera there is a broad-leafed plant that is probably an anubias. One of the leaves is showing its underside which is quite yellow. I'd either force it down or clip it off, since it kind of draws your eye to that area. How's that for nitpicky - worrying about a single leaf?

I love how the blyxa is planted up off of the bottom of the tank.


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Nitt-picky! heck, I already saw that and worried about it Thanks for the advice, it is nice to here peoples thoughts. Thanks! I'll definately spend some time adjusting everything and witing for the fish to co-operate. I don't mind the platys all in all but they do detract form this and they are so hard to catch.

Thanks.


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Here are the specs for the above photo. Is there anythign I should/could have done to get a better photo, settings wise? Editing the photo consisted of cropping and resizing to the above size. I preserved the ratio when resizing, using Gimp 2.0. I did not increase the pixels/inch setting and I used no interpolation setting. Any suggestions about that? For the ADA I would send a hard copy photo and the fullsize not-resized image on disk.

Shutter speed: 1/30 sec
Aperture: 4.5
Exposure mode: Manual
Flash: Off
Metering mode: Evaluative
Drive mode: Single frame shooting
Self-timer: 2 secs
ISO: 50
Lens: 5.4 to 16.2mm
Focal length: 5.4mm
Subject distance: 1.33 m
AF mode: Single AF
Image size: 2048 x 1536
Rotation: none
Image quality: Super fine
White balance: Custom
Picture Effect: Normal


----------



## JaySilverman (Jun 19, 2005)

yo got a jungle in there. At least its well maintained though. I'm wondering if you've ran into any specific algae during the setup and maturing of the tank.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Dennis, tank looks awesome! Good job. :thumbsup: Regarding the image itself. The problem I see with the pic is you have too much contrast in the image, ie, too much of a tonal range between the highlights and the shadows. You somehow need to lighten up the darker areas a little. If you were a photoshop expert, I think it would be easily done. Not having that, it is a matter of lighting the tank so that the darker areas are a little brighter. Having said that, I can't tell you how to actually accomplish that.  You might want to experiment with off camera angled flashes. Perhaps positioning your 'high noon' lighting such that the darker areas get more light. Play with it some and see what you come up with. Bottom line though, is that tank looks great!


----------



## songrako (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi Dennis,

Can you give us some more information on the hood? Did you make it youself?


thanks


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

songrako,

Here is a response I sent someone reciently concerning the hood. Hope it is helpful. And yes, I did make it myself?

Let's see... I wanted a full fitting hood as I did not want any light spill. The rest was sort of intuitive. since I was copying the ADA stand, with hoses coming out the sides, I need a hood that worked with that. The opening in the side was an obvious choice.

making the hood: let's see, I used 1/4MDF for the whole thing. I started by drawing the end view full size on the end panel material. I made the bottom 1/4 smaller overall that the depth of the tank. I chose an angle that looked pleasing to the eye, maybe something like 4" in over the 6" height. Then I drew parallel lines 1/2" in from that. This told me the interoir shape and also the exact shape of the end panels. The next step, before cutting them out, is to bisect the angle where the top and front/back meet and set my bevel guage to that angle. I have no idea what it was, just take it off your drawing. Use that to set the tablesaw. This method means that you make a perfect angle and all cuts are at the same angle. Now, I cut out the ends close to my line with a bandsaw and used a big horz belt sander to true up to my lines. Your method may differ







You can now layout the opening on one of the ends and band saw that out. Clean up with a handplane or rasp, as necessary.

Now, cut your top panel to the correct width, checking that the inside width is perfect to the top of your ends. Then cut your front and back pieces. The bottom angle on tho front/back pieces is different, I don't know what but it will be intuitive how to find it once you have the parts in hand.

The ends have a 1/4x1/4 rabit in the bottom, inside- this extends past the bottom of the front/back to keep the hood "safe". Give yourself a good 1/8" extra space compared to the tanks length. IE, make the front/back parts 1/8" longer than the biggest length of the top.

To glue up, lay the front, top and back flat with the outside up and the pionts of the miters touching. Stretch packing tape across the joit every 3-4 inches and then run one strip the whole length of the joint. Do this for both joints. Now very carefully flip over, clamping a stick to one end helps this. You can apply an adequate amount of you favorite waterproof glue (I like Gorilla Glue) fold the front/back up and use long strips of packing tape as a clamp. Place your end pieces in each end to make sure you get the angle right during glue up. Tape/clamp as necessary. Finally, glue in the end one the other is dry. I also ran a few fillets up the corners after it was all done to add a bit more strength.

Sand, fill and finsih as desired. A few tips though, seal the bottom edges of everything twice as much as you think necessary, or they will absorbe moisture and bubble the finish. The hood builds up a lot of moisture and condensation on the inside since only one end is open. You may want to add fans or ventillation in the other end or back. Haveing the hood sit up on little 1/4" cabinet door bumps also helped.

Let me know if you want to know more. The only pics I have are in the journal thread.


----------



## petstoreavm (Dec 1, 2021)

I like it very much, it looks very nice. I've seen some very good suggestions in other posts as well.


----------



## sindifishing (8 mo ago)

petstoreavm said:


> I like it very much, it looks very nice. I've seen some very good suggestions in other posts as well.


I totally agree, there is a lot of useful information.


----------

